# This War of Mine -



## Flash (Dec 28, 2014)

*This War Of Mine by 11 Bit studios* provides an experience of war seen from an entirely new angle. For the very first time you do not play as an elite soldier, rather a group of civilians trying to survive in a besieged city. During the day snipers outside stop you from leaving your refuge, so you need to focus on maintaining your hideout. At night you get a chance to scavenge nearby locations for items that will help you stay alive.

*Make life-and-death decisions driven by your conscience.* Try to protect everybody from your shelter or sacrifice some of them to endure the hardships. *During war, there are no good or bad decisions; there is only survival. The sooner you realize that, the better.*

[YOUTUBE]XI_c0lp68RY[/YOUTUBE]

*I know, people here are already playing this game; 
Lets gather to share, how many days you survived in this game till?*


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 28, 2014)

if you are new to the game, here's some tips.. SAVE UR RESOURCES ESPECIALLY FUEL for the cold winter season..  winter starts at day 30 so be prepared with enough fuel, food and water..and build 2 rat traps and a vegetable garden as soon as you can.. it will make your life so much more easier as food is so hard to come by in the winter
if your top part of the map is central square, you should consider rushing an alcohol refinery  but if it is sniper square instead, you could delay.. the reason is that there's a merchant in central square that will give good exchanges for alcohol but sometimes that area will be locked for some people, instead of having a separate area called sniper square
Coffee may have price fluctuations but its a crap item to trade, just get rid of them whenever you can


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 28, 2014)

seems to be an interesting game. will have to try it out.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 29, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> if you are new to the game, here's some tips.. SAVE UR RESOURCES ESPECIALLY FUEL for the cold winter season..  winter starts at day 30 so be prepared with enough fuel, food and water..and build 2 rat traps and a vegetable garden as soon as you can.. it will make your life so much more easier as food is so hard to come by in the winter
> if your top part of the map is central square, you should consider rushing an alcohol refinery  but if it is sniper square instead, you could delay.. the reason is that there's a merchant in central square that will give good exchanges for alcohol but sometimes that area will be locked for some people, instead of having a separate area called sniper square
> Coffee may have price fluctuations but its a crap item to trade, just get rid of them whenever you can




I played this game yesterday for the first time...survived till day 11 as I got everyone killed while scavenging 

played 2nd time and survived till day 15 where everyone ran away and the last survivor committed suicide...One thing i didn't understand how am I supposed to make them drink cigarettes to boost up their mood...and also I was getting robbed every alternate day...didn't keep anyone to guard as they were injured and thought they might die


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

just keep the cigarrettes in the inventory, it will be consumed automatically..
make sure you board up all the openings as soon as you can to prevent robbery. collect enough weapons and ammo for every member of your group so robbery doesnt happen often..
if you get killed during scavenging, you can alt+f4 to reset the day...
giving food every alternate day is ENOUGH.. do not give food everyday to everyone
keep 1 person to guard always.. and make enogh beds for the rest


----------



## Flash (Dec 29, 2014)

My character also committed suicide on the Day 43. 
Also if one of your character gets killed in any place while scavenging, the things whey they had brought from your house (tools, weapons) and things they have scavenged from that location (foods, meds, etc) will still be there. So make sure, you send someone who can run/move fast to pick it up later. Also, if you feel you gonna die while scavenging, make sure you run and die outside of the location, coz the next character can easily pick up the left things later.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 29, 2014)

it is recommended you send someone who has atleast 15 spaces in inventory (Marko) so you can gather more components..also while trading, never ever give something of bigger value for something of lower value.. always balance it out by buying extra components(the cheapest item in game)

In my playthrough, only one guy (Anton) died and the rest survived


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 27, 2015)

_The game, which was inspired by the 1992–96 Siege of Sarajevo during the Bosnian War, differs from most war-themed video games by focusing on the civilian experience of war rather than frontline combat_ *-wiki*

I have started playing this in Android lets see how I progress 

btw what's the max days one can survive ?


----------



## Flash (Jul 27, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> btw what's the max days one can survive ?





Spoiler



45 Days.


----------



## ariftwister (Jul 27, 2015)

From what i have read, sounds like Don't starve. Will Check it out.


----------



## icebags (Jul 27, 2015)

concept sounded like would have been a good game for android.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 9, 2015)

heh, the android version just launched, you da prophet [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION]


----------



## icebags (Aug 10, 2015)

Rs.699/-


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 10, 2015)

totally worth it, it will give atleast 35+ hours of entertainment, i bought PC version from GOG for around that price


----------



## RCuber (Sep 16, 2016)

Bump, 

What a game, never felt so bad when one of my survivor got hurt.. im not sure if she will make it :'( 

This game is beautiful. im still on day 7 (in game day) and already my ace character is dying :'(


----------



## Faun (Sep 16, 2016)

RCuber said:


> Bump,
> 
> What a game, never felt so bad when one of my survivor got hurt.. im not sure if she will make it :'(
> 
> This game is beautiful. im still on day 7 (in game day) and already my ace character is dying :'(



It gets boring after a while.


----------



## SyN (Aug 24, 2017)

Actually, I got bored of it after the first try where I killed them all pretty quickly. Will have to go again but it's really boring for me :/


----------

